
The truth about young people’s pay? It’s up, significantly, over a generation - c0g
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/10/truth-young-peoples-pay-significantly-generation/
======
throwaway_415
Yes, of course, "The Spectator" home of the Bullingdon Eton clique to peddle
their elitist propaganda against the working classes. I shalln't be wasting my
time with that drivel.

